# Jenny Caribbean 400



## rtb (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to forums so please excuse any errors!

Being the proud owner of a nos monocoque case jenny I am looking for some who can service and reseal it.

Cheal watches sent it back having opened it up saying they cannot do it!

Taa.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

I'm sorry I can't really help. Hopefully Mr Roy can suggest somewhere.

Regs

Bry



rtb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to forums so please excuse any errors!
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to own a monocoque cased Caribbean (badged as an O&W) so maybe Ollech & Waj's can help you with servicing & new seals. I'd contact Roy by email & see if he can help.

Good luck


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol that doesnt say much for cheal watches







,i cant see that there should be any problem servicing it ,the only thing i can think of is that cheal spotted a problem and its an old caliber so they dont have parts available in their stock.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Perhaps Cheal isnt wiling to guarentee a 400m seal? I seem to remember not many places have the equipment to test beyond 200m???

Just read the post again...







I dont know why they couldnt service it









Your probably right Pugster...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just ask them why they couldn't service it, you'll need to make sure any repairer you do use can do it so you'll need to ask them if they can do what Cheal can't.

Cult watch btw have you any pictures?

I so wish I'd have bought the O&W one that was on offer now.


----------



## rtb (Aug 24, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Just ask them why they couldn't service it, you'll need to make sure any repairer you do use can do it so you'll need to ask them if they can do what Cheal can't.
> 
> Cult watch btw have you any pictures?
> 
> I so wish I'd have bought the O&W one that was on offer now.





pg tips said:


> Just ask them why they couldn't service it, you'll need to make sure any repairer you do use can do it so you'll need to ask them if they can do what Cheal can't.
> 
> Cult watch btw have you any pictures?
> 
> I so wish I'd have bought the O&W one that was on offer now.





rtb said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask them why they couldn't service it, you'll need to make sure any repairer you do use can do it so you'll need to ask them if they can do what Cheal can't.
> ...


Cheal's reply was that they couldn't get parts.

But I just wish they they hadn't pulled it apart before finding out. As now Iam left with face that turns!

When I get my camera fixed (not having much luck at the moment am I) I try to post some.

rtb


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

have you seen this on that place were they sell stuff.

Item number: 220019771827

bowie


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've seen some 400metre pressure testers around Â£2k









1600metres the price of a small car, Â£9k


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, if your going to do it properly then you need the right kit









I dont think ebay tools are going to cut it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmmm another nail on the Cheal coffin.... sigh.... Send it back to them as tell them the dial didnt turn when you sent it to them... they should return items in the same condition you sent them.


----------



## rtb (Aug 24, 2006)

JonW said:


> Hmmmm another nail on the Cheal coffin.... sigh.... Send it back to them as tell them the dial didnt turn when you sent it to them... they should return items in the same condition you sent them.


I think I'll just take them off my Christmas card list and save the postage!

rtb.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i've only ever had one dealing with cheal ,it was my first and last ,i sent a square faced oris to them that had 4 screws holding the back on (1980's model with date pointer) ,2 weeks later they sent it back saying they could not remove the back ,20 mins and 4 drops of wd40 later i had the back off myself, it was what got me started into learning how watches work.


----------

